# Cabelas bass buckets



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I recently purchased a bass bucket of 2 and 3in. Grubs. There are also some smaller shad lures in there as well. Anything I can use to catch decent sized bass?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Any of those finesse baits should work with a drop shot.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I didn't know that you could use grubs for dropshotting.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

There's not much you *can't* use on a drop shot.


----------

